# Help finding a Dark, rich sweet roast



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I am still very much a beginner, been practising on my Classic and Rancillio rocky since Christmas with 1 particular local blend. I have tried a few roasters and have a 6 month subscription with Rave Coffee however I'm keen to find medium to dark roasts which have rich sweet notes to them.

To date some of the beans I have been purchasing have floral / fruity notes and I have to confess it's not to my taste. My taste is certainly leaning to earthy & sweet, does anyone have any suggestions I could try? It seems to be the darker roasts which give me the earthy, Rich and sweet tastes that I am after.

recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi this is dark and rich

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/hill-and-valley-espresso-blend-500g.html


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Coffee Compass for their Sweet Bourbon would be one of my suggestions and might be worth giving them a call as Richard very good at working out what is good for you based on your descriptions of what you like sometimes offering something that hasn't yet made it to the website (mention the forum as helps advertisers)

There is also a coffee compass thread and a forum discoutn to apply if ordering online ( ask on that thread)

Hope of help

John


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks both,

i will ill be placing a call tomorrow to coffee compass. The sweet bourbon and Hill and Valley both sound up my street. Will report back once I've tasted!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

+1 for sweet bourbon, one of my favourites.

Just thought I'd add my 2 pence as I ran out of beans the other day so nipped into Quarter Horse in brum to pick up their house blend 'Dark Horse'. Tasting notes were vague, but I needed some beans so I gave it a punt.

I was very impressed, it's a very tastey sweet coffee, roasted a bit lighter than the sweet bourbon but still has a delicious richness.

If I were you I'd definitely give CC a call, they are one of my favourites, but if you want to try something different in the future it's worth keeping Quarter Horse in mind.


----------

